

Hyperbook – Intelligent browser companion - arvind_devaraj
http://getbook.co/

======
arvind_devaraj
Hyperbook helps you to remember and organize your digital information as you
browse. Imagine a browser that remembers all necessary information and
presenting you right information as you browse. Hyperbook is an intelligent
browser companion that helps you do the same

Our chrome extension (bit.ly/hyperbook) helps you to remember everything you
read and quickly Search / Organize / Share, enabling you to get the right
information at the right time.

